# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Keeping businesses afloat with AI during COVID-19 crisis

## oodlesai

While the extended lockdown discourages companies to continue operations, emerging technologies are introducing a silver lining to dodge virus implications. As an emerging provider of AI development services, Oodles AI explores how AI technologies can reignite business growth across domains. From production, supply chain, and customer service, let’s discuss the major business challenges and counter applications of AI during COVID-19 crisis. Also, AI’s predictive analytics and maintenance capabilities falling under machine learning development services will gain momentum among manufacturing businesses.
In addition to chatbot development services, we assist businesses to increase their topline growth post COVID-19 crisis by offering dynamic AI services, including-

a) Personalized recommendation engines

b) Predictive and Augmented Analytics

----------

